# Bettas and currents?



## negative7iq (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi again
I have another question: I would like to place a male betta in my 10 gal tank along with 3 cory catfish. Is this O.K.? A friend of mine told me that due to the current caused by the filter, the betta would die. (I assume this is because bettas live in non-moving water) Is this true? Can I only have a betta in a tank without moving water? Thanks in advance


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

It won't die, but they usually don't appreciate much current.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd suggest that you get a separate tank without a current for his (or her) health and stress level. A single bettas will be OK in as small a tank as a 1gal so long as you keep water quality up (this is because they aren't a fast-moving fish, like a neon tetra, for example).


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Exactly how much current is there? If there is a way to adjust the flow, just turn it down a bit. It probably wont be stressed too mcuh as long as its not an overly-fast current.


----------



## negative7iq (Jan 25, 2007)

"Exactly how much current is there? If there is a way to adjust the flow, just turn it down a bit. It probably wont be stressed too mcuh as long as its not an overly-fast current."

The only water movement is eminating from the filter system which came with the setup. It doesn't seem like the water is moving much, but I guess it's hard to tell unless your the fish


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Get a fish without a huge caudal. A CT or VT will do better then a HM type.If the current is not to strong the fish should be ok. You will tell pretty fast if fish isn't happy. If he looks like he is fighting the current then it's to strong. If he finds someplace out of the current to hide ALL the time he's not happy. If you find him stuck to the filter intake he's again NOT happy. A plakat would do ok since they have short fins.


RC


----------



## negative7iq (Jan 25, 2007)

Alrighty. thanks all for the advice


----------

